# How do I replace the tag



## the_um (Sep 25, 2009)

I know there is a thread out there about this, but I couldn't find it. I basically want to take the old wholesale tag, and replace it with my tag. Also, I'm a bit clueless on making my own tag. I was thinking of taking a small rectangle piece of cloth and sew the name of my company.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

There are a lot of threads out there about this.  relabel related topics at T-Shirt Forums

Read through, especially the larger ones, and let us know if you still have any specific questions.


----------



## topsy cret (Mar 3, 2009)

Read the link that Joe has posted above. Tons of people replace the wholesale tag with there own. Please Please Please do not make the tags your self, they will look amateur and definitely de value your brand!


----------



## teeshirtsdirect (May 7, 2009)

Hey "the_um" 

We completely agree with "topsy cret" about not making the tags yourself and we'd go even further to say if you buy them in, don't sew them in yourself either. Get a seamstress to do the whole replacement process for you because it is very fiddly work which takes skill and it'll be a lot quicker and you'll get a much better result if you get someone who has the skills.

Maybe you know someone who is an amateur seamstress who makes their own clothes, or who everyone goes to for bridesmaid dresses?? 

Hope this helps,
TSD x


----------



## Hatter & Company (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't know if you want to go this route, but you can also just remove the tags and have a screen printed label instead of having an actual tag. Again, not sure if you want to do this, but it is another option.


----------



## teeshirtsdirect (May 7, 2009)

Hatter & Company said:


> I don't know if you want to go this route, but you can also just remove the tags and have a screen printed label instead of having an actual tag. Again, not sure if you want to do this, but it is another option.


I'd actually definitely advocate this approach, it looks great - really edgy. And it'd save you some hassle too as you wouldn't have to get tags made, only the old ones removed.

Great suggestion Hatter & Company, i don't know why i had a total brain block and forgot to mention this approach :-S obviously you'd had your coffee that day! 

TSD x


----------



## Sirvivhor (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm still trying to get an answer to this question - really hope you can help!! To save on costs of having my label screen printed on the inside of the collar, I wanted to show every size available and then just mark or circle the size of the particular shirt I'm selling. If I don't do this, I will have to have a screen made for each size and it will be a lot since I'm doing womens' shirts as well as infants and toddlers. Do you know how I can circle the size or mark it without runining the shirts? Is there a special marker or pen that people use? I've seen this done on shirts in stores but have no clue as to what they use. Thanks so much if you know!!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Sirvivhor said:


> I'm still trying to get an answer to this question - really hope you can help!! To save on costs of having my label screen printed on the inside of the collar, I wanted to show every size available and then just mark or circle the size of the particular shirt I'm selling. If I don't do this, I will have to have a screen made for each size and it will be a lot since I'm doing womens' shirts as well as infants and toddlers. Do you know how I can circle the size or mark it without runining the shirts? Is there a special marker or pen that people use? I've seen this done on shirts in stores but have no clue as to what they use. Thanks so much if you know!!


You could have something as simple as a rubber stamp with a circle on it made. Use it with the same ink you printed the labels with. Grunge looking labels work best with this method.


----------

